
H.R.4568 – Responsible Body Armor Possession Act - ryanmarsh
https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/4568/text?r=8&s=1
======
sarcasmatwork
They always name bills the opposite of what it will do, or the actual affect
against law biding citizens.

[https://www.ammoland.com/2020/05/below-the-radar-
responsible...](https://www.ammoland.com/2020/05/below-the-radar-responsible-
body-armor-possession-act/)

